# Pesky blue dye but think I spot something. 9dpo



## CoralInGold

.


----------



## Laura80

I see something faint at the bottom. Good luck.


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

This will sound crazy but when I slowly tilt my head to the left I see a thick blue line but it is sooooooooo faint I would retest tomorrow. Good luck


----------

